# What Song was # 1 on the day you were born?



## Halo (Aug 19, 2008)

What song was #1 on the day you were born? Click THE #1 Song on this Date in History to find out.

Mine was "Thank God I'm a Country Boy" by John Denver :lol:


----------



## Orange (Aug 19, 2008)

"Save the Last Dance for Me" by The Drifters:dance:


----------



## Daniel (Aug 19, 2008)

Uhhhhhh....mine is some sappy song by Barbara Streisand.   Brings back memories I never had


----------



## Cat Dancer (Aug 19, 2008)

I heard it through the grapevine by marvin gaye


----------



## Gene53 (Aug 20, 2008)

Dragnet, by Ray Anthony & His Orchestra


----------



## ladylore (Aug 20, 2008)

Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Diana Ross


----------



## sister-ray (Aug 21, 2008)

to know him is too love him the teddy bears  I like that site its fun


----------



## Retired (Aug 21, 2008)

That darned calendar doesn't go back far enough for me.

:red:


----------



## Halo (Aug 21, 2008)

TSOW said:


> That darned calendar doesn't go back far enough for me.



What they didn't have music back in your day??  

:lol: :rofl:

(sorry couldn't resist that one but you must have saw that coming from me  )


----------



## Meg (Aug 22, 2008)

"All Night Long (All Night)" by Lionel Richie


----------



## Halo (Aug 22, 2008)

Meglet said:


> "All Night Long (All Night)" by Lionel Richie



Okay, I think this is payback for my senior moment jokes but I remember when that song came out  mg:


----------



## Meg (Aug 22, 2008)

I got a shock when I realised what year the olympic gymnasts were mostly born in.  I guess it's all relative


----------



## Retired (Aug 22, 2008)

> I think this is payback for my senior moment jokes but I remember when that song came out



Isn't it great to know you remember a time when music was recognizable as a melody one could remember, sing along with and understand the lyrics?


----------

